# Lexicon LXP Bundle Reverb and MAC OS Catilina



## ag75 (Apr 22, 2020)

Does anyone know if the Lexicon LXP bundle is working on the Catalina OS? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 22, 2020)

No, it is not. I just upgraded this week, and LXP won't load, nor is there a more recent installer on their site. Similarly with PCM native Effects, but PCM Native Reverb, and MPX Native Reverb, both work. Weird. I couldn't find any discussion of this, to get an idea if further updates are on the way.


----------



## ag75 (May 22, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> No, it is not. I just upgraded this week, and LXP won't load, nor is there a more recent installer on their site. Similarly with PCM native Effects, but PCM Native Reverb, and MPX Native Reverb, both work. Weird. I couldn't find any discussion of this, to get an idea if further updates are on the way
> 
> this is what I heard from them shortly after I first posted:
> 
> ...


----------

